# Dolomite and Muriate of Potash? Where to buy?



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Is this the stuff I want to buy?

http://www.amazon.com/Kal-KAL-Dolomite-Powder-powder/dp/B00014DUSY


http://www.amazon.com/Hi-Yield-Fert...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1328629124&sr=1-1-catcorr

This would be for, Mineralized Soil Substrate, I cannot find either local, unless anyone knows of store I can find local, I would rather buy local, but not going to run all over town looking. :icon_cool


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Usually NilocG has these available in small quantities.

Here, found a link:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...eralized-top-soil-supplies-black-diamond.html


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

If you buy some mutate of pot ash and send me a small flat rate box full of it, I'll send you a flat rate box of dolomite. I could only find a 40lb bag at a hardware store. It was 3 or 4 dollars.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I get dolomite from here, and the price is extremely cheap

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=inven&EditU=2&Regit=14

Then I got my muriate of potash from amazon.com same as the link you provided. 


I get all of my dry fertilizers from aquariumfertilizer.com just click on the "Order Now" button, then click "dry fertilizers", and there you can click on what you need for your tanks fertilizers. Plus only $7 shipping for your entire order if you're in the USA.


----------

